# LIAR liar, pants on fire!



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

STOP with the lies that FOX did not report on this until after Sherrod was asked to resign by the Dept of Agriculture head...


FOX news says themselves that they REPORTED IT FIRST.



> *The Agriculture Department announced Monday, shortly after FoxNews.com published its initial report on the video, that Sherrod had resigned.*



FOXNews.com - Video Shows USDA Official Saying She Didn&#39;t Give &#39;Full Force&#39; of Help to White Farmer


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 21, 2010)

This is the most evidence someone has actually provided. The only evidence prior was OReilly and Hannity, who both aired after the resignation.

Could you tell me which of the shows broke the story?


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> This is the most evidence someone has actually provided. The only evidence prior was OReilly and Hannity, who both aired after the resignation.
> 
> Could you tell me which of the shows broke the story?



I don't know, I just know that Fox CLAIMS they told the story about it BEFORE she resigned....


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 21, 2010)

ZOMG!!!  You'll never watch FNC again, will you???1!!!1


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 21, 2010)

I give glennbeck of all people credit for getting it right but Fox shows yet again how shady they are. 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N8VY2PHgOeE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N8VY2PHgOeE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

Care they dont care if its lies.

they will do anything to protect the failed ideas they refuse to abandon


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> ZOMG!!!  You'll never watch FNC again, will you???1!!!1



What is your opinion about Fox News' and Breitbart's role in this story, House?


----------



## jillian (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> STOP with the lies that FOX did not report on this until after Sherrod was asked to resign by the Dept of Agriculture head...
> 
> 
> FOX news says themselves that they REPORTED IT FIRST.
> ...



She shoots... she scores.


----------



## jillian (Jul 21, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> ZOMG!!!  You'll never watch FNC again, will you???1!!!1



why doesn't it bother you that faux news misleads you?


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 21, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> This is the most evidence someone has actually provided. The only evidence prior was OReilly and Hannity, who both aired after the resignation.
> 
> Could you tell me which of the shows broke the story?


Fox themselves claims they broke the story on FOXnews.com


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2010)

Good grief, like who reported what FIRST make one bit of DIFFERENCE in all this.

There is a lot more coming out on Sherrod and the Naacp. 

this crap with fox news is just a DIVERSION.


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 21, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > ZOMG!!!  You'll never watch FNC again, will you???1!!!1
> ...



I haven't read the details...  Nor do I give a shit...


I did think it was funny that a liberal was complaining about FNC, though...  We NEVER get any of THAT around here...


Sorry, I pick and choose what to waste my time on this planet with, and whether FNC claimed they were first in reporting the issue just 'ain't one of them...


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 21, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Good grief, like who reported what FIRST make one bit of DIFFERENCE in all this.
> 
> There is a lot more coming out on Sherrod and the Naacp.
> 
> this crap with fox news is just a DIVERSION.



OMG


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Good grief, like who reported what FIRST make one bit of DIFFERENCE in all this.
> 
> There is a lot more coming out on Sherrod and the Naacp.
> 
> this crap with fox news is just a DIVERSION.



Look at this idiot people?

This is how they process information.

They hear no facts.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief, like who reported what FIRST make one bit of DIFFERENCE in all this.
> ...





Your USUAL I see.
when nothing else.


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 21, 2010)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > ZOMG!!!  You'll never watch FNC again, will you???1!!!1
> ...



I don't watch FNC...  Non-issue with me as to who was first to report it...

Don't let me stop y'all from getting all riled up about it, though...


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 21, 2010)

BTW, I only clicked into this thread because I thought Care created a thread slamming Truthdoesntmatter....

Dissapointment reigns...


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Ah, no comment.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Good grief, like who reported what FIRST make one bit of DIFFERENCE in all this.
> 
> There is a lot more coming out on Sherrod and the Naacp.
> 
> this crap with fox news is just a DIVERSION.



yeah steph, that's WHY at least 4 different posters from the rightwing this morning on various threads, are all repeating the same statement in unison, that ''FOX'' did not report on this until AFTER the wh asked her to resign.....

TELL them it doesn't matter, will ya?


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 21, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



I'm not stupid enough to comment on an issue I've read little to nothing on...

Do you?


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 21, 2010)

All she has to do is watch the Maddow video.  We know she wont.


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Yeah, I'd say this is as blatant and scummie a hatchet job that I have seen.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief, like who reported what FIRST make one bit of DIFFERENCE in all this.
> ...



whatever dear. I didn't see the VIDEO on Fox news, I got it off the NET.
so as I say, it matters NOT who showed the video FIRST.
the matter is it shows the Naacp AS BEING the very same thing that they are "falsely" accusing people from the Tea party "as. that's all I care about.
but carry on


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief, like who reported what FIRST make one bit of DIFFERENCE in all this.
> ...



And your quote in the OP proves you wrong.  It says that Fox News reported on it shortly before her resignation was announced.

The administration asked her to resign long before the announcement was made that she in fact had resigned.

So, the fact is that Fox News reported it after the administration asked her to resign, but before the announcement was made.

So, the request from the administration couldn't have been based on a Fox News report about this.

Rick


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 21, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> I give glennbeck of all people credit for getting it right but Fox shows yet again how shady they are.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N8VY2PHgOeE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N8VY2PHgOeE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


Great video, but it will just go in one ear and out the other ear of the CON$ervoFascists.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

No fact zone in between these idiots ears


----------



## Sherry (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> STOP with the lies that FOX did not report on this until after Sherrod was asked to resign by the Dept of Agriculture head...
> 
> 
> FOX news says themselves that they REPORTED IT FIRST.
> ...



That quote does not make it crystal clear. We know when they announced her resignation, but we don't know the specific time they actually received it. A source could have leaked that info, and then it was reported on before the official announcement. We just don't know for certain if this was an inside scoop obtained by FOX. It could explain why it was only reported on the website initially.


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 21, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



I think the NAACP is a blatently racist organization - with or without this Sherrod person...


----------



## jillian (Jul 21, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



you think the ADL is racist, too?


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 21, 2010)

hboats said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Except on the Maddow video you see O'Rilley saying she NEEDS to resign. He says nothing about her being asked to resign.


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 21, 2010)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



I am not familliar enough with the ADL to make a comment on that...


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > STOP with the lies that FOX did not report on this until after Sherrod was asked to resign by the Dept of Agriculture head...
> ...



ya think?

what leads you to this opinion sherry?


----------



## Sherry (Jul 21, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I don't understand your point.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Do you think it's a far-fetched speculation??


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 21, 2010)

Sherry said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > hboats said:
> ...


Of course you don't!

The rationalization has been given that Fox had leaked info that she had been asked to resign before they aired anything, but O'Rilley only said that she needed to resign. He didn't say that she had been asked to resign, which would have been news at the time, so it is unlikely that they had the leaked info at the time O'Rilley was on the air since Fox has never been shy about airing leaked info, whether real or imaginary.


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



What exactly are you trying to say?

The facts don't line up with the OP's assertion.  She claims that Fox News reported on this and that is what the administration based it's decision to ask for resignation on.  Which if you actually take the time to look at the quote you'd see is not at all what it is saying.  It says that Fox News released a report "shortly before" the announcement of her resignation.

Now I think it's pretty clear from that quote that the Fox News report was released shortly before it was announced that she had resigned.  Can you tell me how long before the actual announcement was made she had actually resigned?  And further, can you tell me how long before her actual resignation (not the announcement) the administration asked for her resignation?  I kinda doubt it was "shortly before" the announcement.

Blows the OP's story right out of the water.

But who cares, let's all just blame Fox News anyway, then we can blame Bush if that doesn't work.

Rick


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the most evidence someone has actually provided. The only evidence prior was OReilly and Hannity, who both aired after the resignation.
> ...



No, you know that Fox News said they released a report on their web site BEFORE THE ANNOUNCEMENT of her resignation.  Do you know exactly when she resigned?  Here's a wild speculation for you, I bet it was also BEFORE THE ANNOUNCEMENT.

Rick


----------



## Sherry (Jul 21, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



She resigned before 5pm on Monday afternoon. His showed aired at 8pm. His opinions would not change that fact.

Now listen, if my asking you a simple question is going to get you so riled up, then just ignore me.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 21, 2010)

hboats said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > hboats said:
> ...


Yeah, play that Perpetual Victim Card. 

Poor Fox, everybody picks on them. 

The fact remains, in spite of all the diversions, that Fox "news" does not verify any of the gossip it tries to pass off as news.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

They jumped the shark with this lie.

They are now fucked


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 21, 2010)

Sherry said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Does his show air live or on tape because it would be quite disingenuous to opine that she needs to resign if she had already resigned!


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I could care less if you blame Fox News.  The fact that you're a moron because what you're trying to say happened couldn't possibly be true is what I'm trying to point out.  But you just keep focusing on the other things that I say so that you don't have to look at the facts.  That's fine by me.

The FACT remains that you have proved absolutely nothing about anything done wrong by Fox News regarding this incident.  The time lines just prove you wrong no matter how loud you put your fingers in your ears and yell "la la la la la" it won't change the FACTS.

Rick


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> They jumped the shark with this lie.
> 
> They are now fucked



They did no such thing, since they didn't release this story until after she had resigned.  How hard is that for you guys to understand?

Rick


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

fox is fucked in the public eye


----------



## Sherry (Jul 21, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Well go find out what time his show tapes, and then find out what time the admin received the resignation, and then find out what time they made the announcement, and then find out what time FOX put it on their website. Let's get all the facts. You report, and we'll decide. Oh, but it still won't change the fact that his show aired long after the resignation and announcement. It would still be interesting information to obtain.


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> fox is fucked in the public eye



Maybe to people who listen to liars like you.

Rick


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

what channel went with this story like it was the  second coming of christ?

They have finnaly completely outed themselves


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 21, 2010)

hboats said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > They jumped the shark with this lie.
> ...


They MIGHT not have released it until after she resigned, but you can't prove it. It is merely speculated that the resignation was leaked to Fox before they aired anything, but it is just as likely that the planned Fox hatchet job was leaked to the White House before she was asked to resign, also.


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> what channel went with this story like it was the  second coming of christ?
> 
> They have finnaly completely outed themselves



Got any proof of that?  They reported about it as the story came out of the announcement of her resignation.  They didn't report anything about it until "shortly before" the announcement of her resignation.  Which by the way was after the White House asked her for her resignation multiple times.  So, you tell me who took the story and ran with it without checking all of the facts?  Sounds like Obama's administration did to me.

Keep telling your lies that try to change the FACTS.  It's rather amusing.

Rick


----------



## chanel (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow How many hours are we talking about?


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



So, now your iron clad proof is demoted to speculation?  I guess this thread should be moved to the conspiracy theory bin.  Since that's all it is at this point.

Rick


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

hboats said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > what channel went with this story like it was the  second coming of christ?
> ...



Then why did they call for her resignation you asswrinkle?


----------



## Sherry (Jul 21, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



How does either one put this administration in a better light?? Either way, they reacted to the initial video and/or FOX plans to report on it. After all their efforts to discredit FOX as a news organization, what would be their reasoning behind getting all in a tizzy over anything they claim?? Please don't repeat any of the delusional ramblings of TM.


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



You truly are a moron.  Fox News didn't call for anyone's resignation.  That was the Obama administration.  Fox News simply reported on the story.  Oh, and they reported on it AFTER THE WHITE HOUSE ASKED FOR HER RESIGNATION.  So, keep telling your lies, but they do not line up with the FACTS.

The OP of this thread may have misread her link, but what she tried to state as fact from her link is in fact not true.

Rick


----------



## ConHog (Jul 21, 2010)

This site would be a lot more fun without all the blatant lies. The OP knows that Fox had nothing to do with that video going viral or the woman being asked to resign, so instead she makes shit up and tries to blur the story.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 21, 2010)

hboats said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > hboats said:
> ...


So only you CON$ can speculate that she had already resigned before Fox aired their gossip. Got it!

The fact remains that Fox said they aired their gossip before her resignation was announced, and everything else is just speculation.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 21, 2010)

hboats said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > hboats said:
> ...


The video clearly has O'Rilley calling for her resignation. Last I checked he was on the Fox gossip channel and not in the Obama administration.


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I'm not speculating anything.  It is fact that she gave her resignation BEFORE Fox News released ANY story on this.  Care to attempt to prove that FACT wrong?  Go ahead, give it the ole' college try.

The OP of this thread took what she wanted to see out of a link and the FACTS don't line up with what she posted.

Rick


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



So, someone saying "She should resign" is calling for her resignation?  Last I checked the only person who could "call for someone's resignation" was that person's superior.  No one at Fox News holds that position.  And in fact the only people who "called for her resignation" were in Obama's administration.

Someone at Fox News gave his opinion on what he thought should happen and he gave it AFTER SHE HAD ALREADY TENDERED HER RESIGNATION.  But I see in your mind that's Fox News "calling for her resignation."

Go ahead and keep spreading your lies along with Truthdoesn'tmatter.

I wonder, how does it feel to be in the same league with Truthdoesn'tmatter?  Does that make you proud?

Rick


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 21, 2010)

hboats said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > hboats said:
> ...


The burden to verify that "FACT" is on you.


----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2010)

ConHog said:


> This site would be a lot more fun without all the blatant lies. The OP knows that Fox had nothing to do with that video going viral or the woman being asked to resign, so instead she makes shit up and tries to blur the story.





It's called deflecting. Get eyes off the real thing...the fact that the Administration fired the woman not even knowing details. Didn't even do it to her face. Called her on her friggin cell phone and made her pull over and resign.

I find trying to make Fox news the culprit quite hysterical. Fox news has the power to control the Prez...ROTFL!


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Actually it is not, since I'm not the one that took a link and totally misrepresented what it said.  The burden is on the OP to prove what she's asserting into that link, which she hasn't done.  In fact she's totally avoided this thread since I pointed out that what she said and what the link says are two totally different things.

So, if you want to base your idiot speculation on the OP you might want to verify that she's in fact not twisting the truth.

So, the burden is actually on the OP and you to prove that what you're trying to speculate is in fact true.

Rick


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 21, 2010)

hboats said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > hboats said:
> ...


Again you are speculating that O'Rilley is grandstanding by saying she should resign even though she had already resigned.

And anyone can call for her resignation, but only her superior can FIRE her, but keep on making up your own rules, they make you look as brilliant as your personal attacks do. :rofl;


----------



## Nonelitist (Jul 21, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...




Please give a couple examples of News being presented inaccurately on Fox.

Please keep in mind that commentators are not newscasters.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 21, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...





> Agriculture Secretary Tom Vilsack on Tuesday
> 
> Yesterday (*that would be Monday, July 19), I asked for and accepted Ms. Sherrod's resignation for two reasons.



* my comment

FOXNews.com - Forcing Ga. Official to Resign Over YouTube Clip was the Right Call, Agriculture Chief Says

Far as I can see, Sherrod was asked to resign on Monday.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 21, 2010)

hboats said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > hboats said:
> ...


Again, you only speculate a time line for her resignation, just as you speculate that Care is avoiding this thread, she may just as well have other things to do at this TIME!!!!


----------



## chanel (Jul 21, 2010)

Breitbert says he's known about this tape since April.  He only requested it from whoever made it after the NAACP resolution against the tea party.  Breitbart could have edited it; the owner may have. It doesn't sound like it was Fox.  But Breitbart claims it was never about Sherrod; it was about the audience's reaction.



> HANNITY: Let me ask you a last question. How do you feel about the White House's firing of her in light of everything that we know and what we've learned? Do you think it was the right decision? And do you think, you know, what she  how do you feel in total about what she said on that tape?
> 
> Do you think it was racist? Did you want her fired?
> 
> ...




Andrew Breitbart on 'Hannity': 'This Is Not About Shirley Sherrod' - Hannity - FOXNews.com


----------



## ConHog (Jul 21, 2010)

Kat said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > This site would be a lot more fun without all the blatant lies. The OP knows that Fox had nothing to do with that video going viral or the woman being asked to resign, so instead she makes shit up and tries to blur the story.
> ...



I just think it's a joke. I don't find it amusing at all that people have to tell fucking lies on a message board in order to try to justify their position. 

There's not a single one of these left wing nuts who wouldn't have ran with that video if it was a white man at a Tea Party rally and if later the full video surfaced would have shrugged and said "well we ran with what we had, but now that more information has come out we will redefine our position" 

What the hell is Fox supposed to do sit on videos and just assume they are lies? Come on, no one does that, so why hold Fox to a higher standard?

Besides that Fox wasn't even on the story until the White House got involved; and THEN Beck came out and said 'woah we don't know the whole story based off a snippet of a video when the woman is claiming she said something different"

It's complete dishonestly and shameful, but what's even more shameful is that not one damned left leaning poster on this board, not ONE has stepped forward and said hey you guys are getting carried away here, Fox News is NOT the bad guy here. 

Breibert MIGHT be the bad guy, but you don't have proof that he edited the video. He says he received it from someone in Georgia. My guess is the person in Georgia sent him the edited version. But hey, he is a Tea Party supporter, so trash away without proof. Fucking shameful.

Is this what I spent 20 + years in uniform for? Is this what I bled for? So that asshats like TM and company can just fucking make up lies and never be called out for them by anyone on her side of the agenda? Do you idiots on the left want a civil war? Would simply saying "Hey TM I agree with you on a lot of things politically, but on THIS subject you are wrong FoxNews did nothing wrong" be beyond the realm of reasonableness?

Shame on you left wingers here. Shame on all of you.


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



See the post directly above your post.  I am not speculating about anything.  She resigned on Monday.  You and the OP are the ones trying to twist the time line to fit your speculations.  I am giving you the facts and you refuse to see them.

Rick


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 21, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > hboats said:
> ...


And the date stamp on the Fox gossip channel clips are also from Monday July 19.


----------



## chanel (Jul 21, 2010)

TM thinks Sherrod is going to OWN Fox News.  Her posts are somewhat amusing sometimes.


----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



You know, you are right. I was trying to be nice about it. I said deflecting, when in fact it IS dishonesty. You are not the first that has said that to me.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 21, 2010)

I just posted this on another thread.



> HANNITY: Hang on. Hang on. I just want get some facts on the table and then &#8212; I want your opinion on everything else associated with it. All right, but &#8212; so you have this tape since April?
> 
> BREITBART: I didn't have the tape. I had recognition that it existed.
> 
> ...




Andrew Breitbart on 'Hannity': 'This Is Not About Shirley Sherrod' - Hannity - FOXNews.com


This seems to be the crux of what AB was getting at with releasing the video in the first place.

NAACP calls TP racist, without proof, and the NAACP gets caught cheering the part of Sherrod's story that is clearly racist.

Pot. Kettle. Black.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 21, 2010)

hboats said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > hboats said:
> ...


And the Fox clips are also on monday. You are the one trying to make a timeline fit your claim without real proof.


----------



## Meister (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Care they dont care if its lies.
> 
> they will do anything to protect the failed ideas they refuse to abandon



Exactly like you and the obama lies, TDM.....just like you.
What a hypocrite.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 21, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Then the question is, what time did Vilsack ask for her resignation on Monday.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

FOX NEWS REPORTS THAT they called for her resignation and REPORTS that they broke the story before she was asked to resign.



It remains unclear who edited and released the video. Breitbart's BigGovernment.com featured the video clip early Monday. Vilsack announced Sherrod's resignation *shortly after FoxNews.com's initial story Monday evening*, for which Sherrod could not be reached for comment.

FOXNews.com - Forcing Ga. Official to Resign Over YouTube Clip was the Right Call, Agriculture Chief Says

Are you calling FOX news, liars?


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 21, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> I just posted this another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right. 

Because that's how the story was _totally_ presented by Breitbart and FOX.

Give.Me.A.Break.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N8VY2PHgOeE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N8VY2PHgOeE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 21, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Good grief, like who reported what FIRST make one bit of DIFFERENCE in all this.
> 
> There is a lot more coming out on Sherrod and the Naacp.
> 
> this crap with fox news is just a DIVERSION.



If they could blame Bush for this they would. So I guess Fox is the next best thing.


----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> FOX NEWS REPORTS THAT they called for her resignation and REPORTS that they broke the story before she was asked to resign.
> 
> ontroversy."
> 
> ...



I am not. I do believe I knew that already. Though I am not positive of the time line. But you tell me what difference it makes?
What difference does it make? Obama Admin is subject to Fox News?
Did Fox fire her??


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 21, 2010)

> In an interview with CNN, Sherrod said she repeatedly fielded calls on Monday during a long car ride, during which officials insisted that she pull over to the side of the road and quit her post.
> 
> "They asked me to resign, and, in fact, they harassed me as I was driving back to the state office from West Point, Georgia yesterday," Sherrod told CNN. "I had at least three calls telling me the White House wanted me to resignand the last one asked me to pull over to the side of the road and do it."
> 
> ...



CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time Blog Archive - Sherrod: White House worried about Glenn Beck  - Blogs from CNN.com


She was asked for her resignation prior to 4:30p.m.  on Monday.


----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief, like who reported what FIRST make one bit of DIFFERENCE in all this.
> ...



Oh it will come..just give it time..


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 21, 2010)

Kat said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Keep playing the perpetual victim card.


----------



## ConHog (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> FOX NEWS REPORTS THAT they called for her resignation and REPORTS that they broke the story before she was asked to resign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



. Vilsack announced Sherrod's resignation shortly after* FoxNews.com's initial story *Monday evening, for which Sherrod could not be reached for comment. FoxNews.com was unable to obtain a copy of the full video.


So, from your very own link, the website, not the channel had an initial story Monday night. Now what we have to determine is if you think a blurb on a website influenced the White House. I kinda doubt it fool.

But I would like to see the initial story ran by foxnews.com I mean if we're interested in being fair here, which of course you are not.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

and this sweet woman, doesn't blame FOX or Briebart, but she blames the NAACP....



> Sherrod on Tuesday told CNN she blamed the NAACP, which put out a statement condemning her for her remarks overnight. Sherrod claimed the NAACP never contacted her and that the civil rights group's high-profile fight with the Tea Party
> over allegations of racism set the stage for her forced resignation.
> 
> "They are the reason why this happened," she said.
> ...


----------



## ConHog (Jul 21, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > I just posted this another thread.
> ...





Using MSNBC as a source to trash FoxNews is sad Art.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > FOX NEWS REPORTS THAT they called for her resignation and REPORTS that they broke the story before she was asked to resign.
> ...



FOX removed it.....I am trying to find it cached somewhere.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> and this sweet woman, doesn't blame FOX or Briebart, but she blames the NAACP....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which is what Andrew Breitbart said in his interview with Hannity last night.  I posted a link a few posts up.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 21, 2010)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > ZOMG!!!  You'll never watch FNC again, will you???1!!!1
> ...



Because they eat up the right wing propaganda.


----------



## ConHog (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> and this sweet woman, doesn't blame FOX or Briebart, but she blames the NAACP....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure she would be equally disgusted by your obvious ploy to turn her plight into a shameful attack on a news organization that did nothing wrong. Sherrod is twice the human being you will ever be , at least she had the guts to say " I was wrong"


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > ZOMG!!!  You'll never watch FNC again, will you???1!!!1
> ...



Why doesn't it bother you that Sec of Ag could be so easily mislead?


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > FOX NEWS REPORTS THAT they called for her resignation and REPORTS that they broke the story before she was asked to resign.
> ...



WHY TWIST THIS CON?

has anyone mentioned Fox news CHANNEL?  i said FOX NEWS, AND showed that FOX news. com CLAIMED they broke it BEFORE she was asked to resign?


----------



## Article 15 (Jul 21, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Watch the video and tell me where she is wrong.


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 21, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



^ THATS irony, folks...

MediaMatters told you to say that, didn't they?  Be honest...


----------



## Meister (Jul 21, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



It's tough getting the actual news these days, all of them seem to lean left or right.  I guess we could listen to all the left wing news agencies to get a left spin on everything.  Just like not getting any news about the Black Panther incident from your left wing news sources.  Doesn't that bother you?


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

Samson said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



you think it doesn't bother me that the agri secretary believed what FOX and BRIEBART were reporting as FACTS?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 21, 2010)

Meister said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Why should it? 

What bothers me more is that the so-called 'news' on both sides is rumor and edited tapes.


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure CNN was reporting it too...  I think ya missed that one...


----------



## Meister (Jul 21, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



I knew that you being led around and letting your left wing news agencies tell YOU what IS news and what ISN'T news wouldn't bother you. 
It really should bother you a lot when they hide major stories.


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Well, not until you mentioned it......

So, what do you think Obama should do with Vilsack?


----------



## ConHog (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Because when one says FoxNews others generally think of FoxNews channel not FoxNews.com , which allows bloggers to post on their site, just as most websites do. so saying FoxNews when it in fact was posted on their website is yet another lie from you.

Do you really have NO shame? Is ANY lie beneath you? Would being honest kill you? FoxNews did NOTHING wrong here. They reported on a video, they reported all the evidence they had, their commentators said well she is saying something different and we don't have the whole video. One of the their commentators said "hey the administration acted too hastily here" and yet you STILL try to say that FoxNews spread this video and led to Sherrod's resignation. That is plainly not true.

I just don't understand what you think you are gaining by being dishonest on this board. No one believes your lies Care. Sure those on your side of the agenda are also too cowardly to admit the lie, but inside themselves, they don't believe that FoxNews did anything wrong here, neither do you. Only a complete retard couldn't put two and two together and figure out that FoxNews did not air this video as proof of racism from Mrs Sherrod and that they had nothing to do with her forced resignation. There are a few retards posting on here, but you are not one of them; you're simply a liar.

I ask again, why does ANYONE feel the need to lie on this board? We're not gonna change a damned thing no matter what, not even each others opinions, so why not have honest debate? 

Honestly is admitting that FoxNews did what ANY news channel would have done with that video, they aired it and gave opinions on what information they had available to them at the time; when more information became available , they gave differing opinions (talking about the commentators here) Even Hannity, who is by far the least fair commentator on FoxNews, altered his opinion once the entire video came out.

So that puts you one step below Hannity, who I personally despise, Care at least he had the guts to say "hey I went off the information I had at the time, but upon further review I have changed my opinion. 

Why do left wingers form an opinion and then seek out evidence to support that opinion?

This is why I hate Obama and Bush equally. Look at what they have done to our country. We have people who feel duty bound to lie on a message board to further a political agenda.

I say again. You ma'am should be ashamed. I'm ashamed for you. Every left winger on this board should be ashamed for not calling out these blatant lies.

The lies MUST stop if we are ever to heal.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 21, 2010)

chanel said:


> TM thinks Sherrod is going to OWN Fox News.  Her posts are somewhat amusing sometimes.



They are?

When?

Pitiful... somewhat pitiful would be a better description.

Immie


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



please BEGIN with yourself....and stop using the word nigg*r.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

So Immie will you defend Care or just let these assholes call her a liar too?


----------



## ConHog (Jul 21, 2010)

HAHAHAHAA, Care just sent me this

 New reputation!
Hi, you have received -164 reputation points from Care4all.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
enjoy!

Regards,
Care4all

For THIS post



ConHog said:


> Because when one says FoxNews others generally think of FoxNews channel not FoxNews.com , which allows bloggers to post on their site, just as most websites do. so saying FoxNews when it in fact was posted on their website is yet another lie from you.
> 
> Do you really have NO shame? Is ANY lie beneath you? Would being honest kill you? FoxNews did NOTHING wrong here. They reported on a video, they reported all the evidence they had, their commentators said well she is saying something different and we don't have the whole video. One of the their commentators said "hey the administration acted too hastily here" and yet you STILL try to say that FoxNews spread this video and led to Sherrod's resignation. That is plainly not true.
> 
> ...




Care you could neg rep me a million points for calling you a liar when you lie, and it will change NOTHING. You are a fucking liar, and I will call you out for it EVERY time you lie.


----------



## ConHog (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



A) I don't lie, when I post something I have facts to back it up.

B) Nice trying to obliquely throw the racist card at me to deflect from your lies, but it won't work, you're a liar. 


Care is a liar


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

I guess Immie is fine with all these people calling Care4all a liar?


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> FOX NEWS REPORTS THAT they called for her resignation and REPORTS that they broke the story before she was asked to resign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you really not see the difference between "shortly before" her resignation was announced and you saying "before she was asked to resign?"  Those are two different things.

Rick


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> So Immie will you defend Care or just let these assholes call her a liar too?



Care does not need to be defended.  Care's reputation proceeds her, as does your own for that matter.

I'm still trying to figure out who is correct here.  I do not believe that Ms. Sherrod should have resigned or been asked to resign.  I do think that what she claims to have done 24 years ago was racist, but from what I understand, she used it as a learning experience.  I can only commend her for that.

As for Breitbart, Fox, the NAACP and the Obama Administration, I'm simply not up to speed on the timing of the reports.  My gut feeling is that everyone jumped to conclusions and dropped the ball in this case and the reason for that is that racial politics played a part in their decisions.  It is a shame that Ms. Sherrod ends up being in the middle of their games.

Immie


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

So it is fine with you they are calling her a liar when she is clearly not, OK just checking


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



NO THEY DO NOT CLAIM THAT!!!!!!!  They said that they released the story "shortly before" the ANNOUNCEMENT of her resignation.  The two are not the same thing.

Rick


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 21, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > So Immie will you defend Care or just let these assholes call her a liar too?
> ...





Truthmatters said:


> I guess Immie is fine with all these people calling Care4all a liar?



Stupid liar.

Why don't you wait a few minutes to give people a chance to catch up with all the posts.

You are a liar and stupid to boot.  You really should try to pass first grade.  It might help your posting abilities.

Immie


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

Immie , you have made yourself perfectly clear as to how you view the truth.

No one who presents facts you dont like deserves any respect.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> So it is fine with you they are calling her a liar when she is clearly not, OK just checking



Lying Bitch.

Get your head out of Obama's ass.

Immie


----------



## Newby (Jul 21, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Ignore her, I don't even read her posts, it's much simpler that way.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

How christain of you


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Immie , you have made yourself perfectly clear as to how you view the truth.
> 
> No one who presents facts you dont like deserves any respect.



You would not know the truth if it bit you in the ass.

How's your father?  Is he warm enough in his lair?

Immie


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

Newby said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



its what you people do all day long, you ignore any facts you dont like


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> So it is fine with you they are calling her a liar when she is clearly not, OK just checking



Actually I at first thought that Care was just misreading her own link/quote, but now that it's been pointed out to her that her quote doesn't say what she's been saying it says, I guess I have to amend my original statement and say that Care is now lying.

Her quote says that Fox News released a story on this shortly before it was announced that she had resigned.  Care twists that to say that Fox News released a story before she resigned and originally said that they released it before she was asked to resign.

Care's link/quote says NO SUCH THING.  It clearly says that they released the story shortly before the announcement was made.

So, if Care keeps pushing what she's claiming, then I guess she is lying.

Rick


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jul 21, 2010)

LMAO.......It was funny as hell to see the leftwing media spin this morning especially CNN trying to portray the woman as a victim of the vast right wing conspiracy and Fox News..
she was a victim of her own big fucking mouth...she got what she deserved for saying what she said.


----------



## ConHog (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



The next fact that you present on this board will be the first one.


----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



And honestly that is sad. I am starting to feel sorry for TM.


----------



## rdean (Jul 21, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Yea, you're a dipship all right.  You don't even know what you are saying.

Watch the video in Post #5 and then say, "I haven't read the details...  Nor do I give a shit..."

That's why the right is a bunch of fucking lemmings.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/125677-liar-liar-pants-on-fire.html#post2530088


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

So you claim I have never presented a fact on here huh?

Prove your claim


----------



## ConHog (Jul 21, 2010)

Kat said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



It is sad, for her personally, and for all of collectively that TIM is not alone. There are so m any that feel telling lies is justified in order to get your opinion some traction. Why would you even want to base your opinion on a lie? I mean why? Wouldn't you rather have facts to talk about? Guess not for most of them.


----------



## ConHog (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> So you claim I have never presented a fact on here huh?
> 
> Prove your claim



TM , there is no need for me to prove my claim, anyone who has read more than 20 of your posts would draw the same conclusion.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the most evidence someone has actually provided. The only evidence prior was OReilly and Hannity, who both aired after the resignation.
> ...





No.  That's not what Fox claimed.  They have claimed they didn't cover the story on their cable programs, but that it was posted on the website.   The TV coverage didn't start until yesterday.


And if you actually bothered to read the Fox posting, it includes the following statement:

_*The point of the story wasn't entirely clear; only an excerpt of the speech is included in the video clip.* _


----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



I can't answer that, but I wonder the same. ''Say a lie enough and you believe it''


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > So you claim I have never presented a fact on here huh?
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/104284-the-history-of-recessions.html


well I just prooved you wrong now didnt I


----------



## boedicca (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...




No, you didn't.

You posted a link that you can't even explain.


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 21, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> ZOMG!!!  You'll never watch FNC again, will you???1!!!1



Is that all you have to say in defense of _*your *_media?


----------



## ConHog (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Actually , you did not. Because you blamed recessions on Republican Presidents totally ignoring the instances of when Republican Presidents were coupled with Democratic Congresses and so it was not fully their agenda that caused said recession. You , once again, fudged facts to fit YOUR agenda. 

Nice try though


----------



## Toro (Jul 21, 2010)

I had no idea what this was about until I clicked into this thread.  Did Fox recant?

People who knowingly did this are lying deceiving scum who don't give a shit about truth or decency.  They are enemies of democracy and civil society.  They have disdain for the public and think you are stupid.

Those who actively reported this without knowing the blatant manipulation should be embarrassed and should apologize.

Anyone on here still defending this is a moron.  It is a great testament to this nation that you are allowed to vote and have a say in government.

The Obama administration doesn't even remotely have a spine, if indeed she was forced out.  That's a disgrace.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

it seems that even the normally sane libs on here want to jump the shark on this 

its getting fucking PATHETIC


----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> it seems that even the normally sane libs on here want to jump the shark on this
> 
> its getting fucking PATHETIC





Quite amazing!


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> So you claim I have never presented a fact on here huh?
> 
> Prove your claim



How stupid! You are asking him to prove a negative.  Can't be done.  You have 17500 posts on this site.  Do you expect him to quote each and everyone on of them?

I can't recall a single fact coming off your fingertips.  

Immie


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



So you now claim there are no facts posted in that thread?


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

Toro said:


> I had no idea what this was about until I clicked into this thread.  Did Fox recant?
> 
> People who knowingly did this are lying deceiving scum who don't give a shit about truth or decency.  They are enemies of democracy and civil society.  They have disdain for the public and think you are stupid.
> 
> ...



You might want to get some facts instead of Care's speculation.  Fox News didn't release anything on this story until after she resigned.

They released a story on their web site "shortly before" the announcement of her resignation was made.  Care would like you to believe that means that they reported this BEFORE she was even asked to resign.  That would be untrue.

Truthdoesn'tmatter also now thinks that Care's speculation is fact, and is running off at the mouth that Fox News lied.  They did no such thing.

The facts don't line up with Care or Truthdoesn'tmatter, but that isn't stopping either of them from posting their lies and speculations.

Rick


----------



## boedicca (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...





Let me reiterate my policy once again.

I will not click on links when the poster has neither the intellectual honesty nor courtesy to include commentary regarding the relevance of such links to the discussion.

If you have facts to support your claims, explain them in your own words.


----------



## ConHog (Jul 21, 2010)

Toro said:


> I had no idea what this was about until I clicked into this thread.  Did Fox recant?
> 
> People who knowingly did this are lying deceiving scum who don't give a shit about truth or decency.  They are enemies of democracy and civil society.  They have disdain for the public and think you are stupid.
> 
> ...



Again, FoxNews did nothing wrong, They reported a story, they said we don't have all the info, the said the Administration acted too hastily.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > So you claim I have never presented a fact on here huh?
> ...



I just proved him wrong silly.

You just lied because you know full well I have posted fact while on here.

You have posted facts too Immie and I would never make such a dishonest claim.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




That was not what he said now was it.

I prooved him a liar and you refuse to admitt it.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 21, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I had no idea what this was about until I clicked into this thread.  Did Fox recant?
> ...




Indeed.  Fox actually included this statement in the story on the website (which apparently none of the hysterics have bothered to read):

*The point of the story wasn't entirely clear; only an excerpt of the speech is included in the video clip. *


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



We prove you're an idiot all the time: When are you gonna admit we're right?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 21, 2010)

Forgive me if I've missed it somewhere in this long thread. But as of yet, I haven't seen it answered.

What time did Fox News break this story?

The only clips I've seen is from Hannity and OReilly, who went on the air long after she resigned.

We know the administration demanded her resignation before 5 O'clock.

What show did it break? Or if it broke on the website, what time did it break?

You guys keep claiming that Fox was hammering all day and forced her to resign. The evidence doesn't add up.


----------



## ConHog (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



You didn't prove anything, because your entire case in that thread was built on a LIE, because you are a LIAR. you would lie when the truth would better serve you. 

I didn't have to read the entire thread , only the first few posts in which you clearly intimated that recessions are all caused by Republican President's policies, even though you damned well know, or should know, that in many instances those Presidents had Democratic Congresses to work with and that the policies were at best a mixture of the two. You can't build a house out of shit and then claim that their are some parts of the house that are not shit.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



You did not prove anything moron.  You don't even know what the word means.

And yes, you constantly make dishonest claims.  You always have.

You are a liar of the worst kind.

By the way, moron, prove what I know.  How stupid can you be to claim to know what I know?  You are an idiot.  That is what I know.  Be my guest, prove that I know you have posted fact on this site.  I seem to recall that you post a hell of a lot of biased *OPINION* and a hell of a lot of lies, but I don't recall you having posted fact, definitely not recently.

Immie


----------



## boedicca (Jul 21, 2010)

The more interesting news is that Jesse Jackson is now demanding that the White House apologize to Sherrod.

This is getting betterer and betterer.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

Here you go folks , some con makes a claim that I had never posted a fact and I show him wrong within seconds and what happens?

A slew of cons pretend it didnt happen.

You people are sooo filled with hate of your fellow Americans you refuse truth.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...





No.   All you are doing is to continue to prove via your disingenuous and idiotic posts that you are one of the most thorough morons ever to infest the internets.


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

boedicca said:


> The more interesting news is that Jesse Jackson is now demanding that the White House apologize to Sherrod.
> 
> This is getting betterer and betterer.



Jesse has been reading my threads again:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/125715-premature-ejaculation-tom-vilsack.html


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



You have lost your mind Immie.

he said I never posted a fact on this site.

I provided facts I have posted.

Now you claim what?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 21, 2010)

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > The more interesting news is that Jesse Jackson is now demanding that the White House apologize to Sherrod.
> ...




You and your FANS!


----------



## Sherry (Jul 21, 2010)

boedicca said:


> The more interesting news is that Jesse Jackson is now demanding that the White House apologize to Sherrod.
> 
> This is getting betterer and betterer.



Where is Reverend Sharpton on this??


----------



## boedicca (Jul 21, 2010)

I so hope Reverend Wright weighs in.  We all need the audacity of his wise counsel.


----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2010)

Sherry said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > The more interesting news is that Jesse Jackson is now demanding that the White House apologize to Sherrod.
> ...


----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Do you ever hush long enough to draw a breath?


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



What "facts" have you posted?

Your earlier link was to a stupid OPED piece.  When are you going to get it through that very thick skull of yours that OPED does not equal fact?

And if you could read above the kindergarten level, you would understand that I said, I do not recall you having posted any fact and that you are stupid for asking him to prove a negative.  You have proven that you are stupid and a liar.  Now would you like to move on?

Immie


----------



## ConHog (Jul 21, 2010)

boedicca said:


> I so hope Reverend Wright weighs in.  We all need the audacity of his wise counsel.



Yes, yes, I'm sure his black vagina could lead us to the promised land.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 21, 2010)

Division within the ranks.



> Black leaders piled on Wednesday in criticizing Sherrod's ouster. *The Rev. Jesse Jackson called on the administration to apologize* and give Sherrod her job back, if she wants it. The Congressional Black Caucus, an influential bloc that represents 42 members of Congress, called for Sherrod to be reinstated immediately, saying Vilsack overreacted.
> 
> *Soon after, the Rev. Al Sharpton said black leaders should refrain from calling for an apology from the Obama administration*, saying that creates the impression that black leadership is fractured. "We are only greasing the rails for the right wing to run a train through our ambitions and goals for having civil and human rights in this country," Sharpton said.



Racial Firestorm Surrounds USDA Employee's Ouster - CBS News


----------



## Toro (Jul 21, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Indeed.  Fox actually included this statement in the story on the website (which apparently none of the hysterics have bothered to read):
> 
> *The point of the story wasn't entirely clear; only an excerpt of the speech is included in the video clip. *



The people who are the lying deceiving scum are not Fox.  The scum are the people who put the original clip together in the first place.

*IF* Fox did report the story while not seeing the entire tape to understand the context, that is terrible journalism, and the organization should be embarrassed by it.  That's a standard that applies to all news organizations, not just Fox.  

*IF* Fox acknowledged and recanted it, then that is the proper thing to do.  That's what any news organization should do.

*IF* the Obama administration put pressure on her to resign without knowing the full facts, then they should be embarrassed.

This woman should be offered her job back, now.  Its a fucking disgrace that this woman should be forced out over this.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I posted facts in this thread Immie.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 21, 2010)

Is my request unreasonable? All I am asking for is some evidence that Fox was playing this video before her resignation. What show did it break on? Did it break on the website? If so what time?

Is there any evidence that Fox or Breitbart editted the video? Any at all. I don't care about anything they've said or done in the past. I want to know if there is any evidence that they editted the tape. Not assumptions, evidence.

I don't think this is unreasonable. Perhaps I am wrong. But wouldn't it be prudent to wait until we have some sort of evidence for or against before we start going off on Fox and Brietbart? Wouldn't it be wiser to not make the same mistakes the NAACP and Administratioan made Monday afternoon?

Or am I just completely off base here?


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

Toro said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed.  Fox actually included this statement in the story on the website (which apparently none of the hysterics have bothered to read):
> ...



Precisely!  Agreed.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

Toro said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed.  Fox actually included this statement in the story on the website (which apparently none of the hysterics have bothered to read):
> ...





Yes it is, the Obama administration keeps bowing to the right wing medias lies.

Its time the truth maattered in this country again.

I for one am really unhappy they knee jerk accepted Fox reporting as truth.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Is my request unreasonable? All I am asking for is some evidence that Fox was playing this video before her resignation. What show did it break on? Did it break on the website? If so what time?
> 
> Is there any evidence that Fox or Breitbart editted the video? Any at all. I don't care about anything they've said or done in the past. I want to know if there is any evidence that they editted the tape. Not assumptions, evidence.
> 
> ...



You don't believe Fox New's account of it, saying that they did?


----------



## ConHog (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Is my request unreasonable? All I am asking for is some evidence that Fox was playing this video before her resignation. What show did it break on? Did it break on the website? If so what time?
> ...




Hey liar. where did FoxNews claim that they had anything to do with her losing her job, or that they altered that video? Oh, they didn't. 


Liar


----------



## Misty (Jul 21, 2010)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > ZOMG!!!  You'll never watch FNC again, will you???1!!!1
> ...



the entire media is run by 6 corporations. They run the world, the keep us scared, they lie, the exaggerate, they are pure evil. 

And I mean radio tv newspapers. All evil.


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Is my request unreasonable? All I am asking for is some evidence that Fox was playing this video before her resignation. What show did it break on? Did it break on the website? If so what time?
> ...



Why do you keep pushing the same lie even after it's been pointed out to you that it is not true.  Fox News NEVER said they released a story on this BEFORE SHE RESIGNED.  What they said is that they released a story on their web site shortly BEFORE THE ANNOUNCEMENT OF HER RESIGNATION.

Do you not see the difference?

Why the continuation of the original lie?

Rick


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

Sherry said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > The more interesting news is that Jesse Jackson is now demanding that the White House apologize to Sherrod.
> ...


wont be long


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Is my request unreasonable? All I am asking for is some evidence that Fox was playing this video before her resignation. What show did it break on? Did it break on the website? If so what time?
> ...



I don't see Fox making any claims that they played the tape all day leading to her resignation as many of the posters on this board have been falsely claiming.

I don't see any evidence of what show this story broke on or at what time.

The only evidence I've seen is as outlined.

- A vague statement by Fox mentioning neither time nor the show the story aired.
- Clips from OReilly and Hannity that clearly aired _after_ she resigned.

I don't know when they broke the story. I don't know what show they broke it on or if just on the website what time they broke it. I see absolutely no evidence that Fox or even Brietbart editted any information. In fact, the only evidence I've seen for who had the full tape is the NAACP, who oddly enough didn't bother watching the tape before condemning it. Also very odd considering the President of the NAACP was present while she was speaking it.

Yet, every single left leaning member of this board wants to crucify Fox and blame them for this happening. Until there is actual evidence, it's total bullcrap. What is so unreasonable about providing clear evidence?


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Is my request unreasonable? All I am asking for is some evidence that Fox was playing this video before her resignation. What show did it break on? Did it break on the website? If so what time?
> 
> Is there any evidence that Fox or Breitbart editted the video? Any at all. I don't care about anything they've said or done in the past. I want to know if there is any evidence that they editted the tape. Not assumptions, evidence.
> 
> ...



I think it was FoxNews.com where they posted the edited tape....

but I did just find this clip from O'reilly that appears to have been aired BEFORE Sherrod was asked to resign....I don't know how to post a video, but there on this left wing media matters, there is the Bill o'Reilly segment where he is asking for her resignation....go there and view the different videos....I only watched the Bill oreilly one, but it could be it was aired before the news hit that she had resigned?

Fox smears Sherrod as racist, Sherrod cancels Fox interview | Media Matters for America


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...


but not relevant to the topic, so its a waste of time, moron


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Is my request unreasonable? All I am asking for is some evidence that Fox was playing this video before her resignation. What show did it break on? Did it break on the website? If so what time?
> ...


impossible
since O'reilly airs at 8 pm and she was asked to resign well before 5 pm
i know his show is pre taped and not live, but i think he starts recording at 6pm
dont know for sure
but when he had a radio show, he would end that at 6


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



What part of OPED, do you not understand?

OPED = Opinion/Editorial =/= fact. 
OPED = Opinion/Editorial =/= evidence.

Immie


----------



## LuckyDan (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> STOP with the lies that FOX did not report on this until after Sherrod was asked to resign by the Dept of Agriculture head...
> 
> 
> FOX news says themselves that they REPORTED IT FIRST.
> ...


 
I can't find a reliable timeline here, Care, but the Fox piece in your link is dated July 20, yesterday. Sherrod resigned July 19 according to your emboldened headline. 

Is your concern that Fox reported it first? Or that the Fox report led to her being asked to resign? If the latter, I can't find any verification.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

Fox runs with a story from a guy who has a history of providing doctored tape and these people think it makes Fox honest?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Is my request unreasonable? All I am asking for is some evidence that Fox was playing this video before her resignation. What show did it break on? Did it break on the website? If so what time?
> ...


thery didnt claim what you are saying they did
they claimed they had it before it was ANNOUNCED not before she resigned


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Fox runs with a story from a guy who has a history of providing doctored tape and these people think it makes Fox honest?


you are so fucking pathetically dishonest no one gives a shit what you think


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > STOP with the lies that FOX did not report on this until after Sherrod was asked to resign by the Dept of Agriculture head...
> ...



The main concern is to deflect Obama Administration Moronic Decisions.


----------



## Newby (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Is my request unreasonable? All I am asking for is some evidence that Fox was playing this video before her resignation. What show did it break on? Did it break on the website? If so what time?
> ...



What does O Reilly and his opinions have to do with it, Care?  You're grasping at straws here.  

I'm still not sure what you're even trying to prove anymore?  What exactly is your problem with Fox?  What did they do wrong?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 21, 2010)

How come no one is bitching about the racism from the audience?  You know, the part where they are "amening" her treatment of whitey?


----------



## Newby (Jul 21, 2010)

Samson said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



That's what I don't get?  Is she trying to blame Fox for this woman being fired?  How are they to blame?  The Obama administration asked for her resignation without apparently looking into any of it, once again, they are put in a very bad light.


----------



## Newby (Jul 21, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> How come no one is bitching about the racism from the audience?  You know, the part where they are "amening" her treatment of whitey?



What I don't get is why she dwelled almost the entire speech on the period of 40 to 60 years ago and the bad treatment of blacks?  What is the purpose of dwelling on it, why do they feel the need to keep all of that alive and carry the chips?  It's like it defines them and who they are somehow.  It's not like that today, we've come a long way, yet they still can't quit beating the dead horse.


----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> How come no one is bitching about the racism from the audience?  You know, the part where they are "amening" her treatment of whitey?




I did notice that. But, I am sure Fox team members were the ones doing the sounds, when they were editing it..saying all the amens..just to make them look bad..ya know?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

Because you are imaging the situation.

They reacted very possitively when she said it was not about race but about being poor.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 21, 2010)

Newby said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > How come no one is bitching about the racism from the audience?  You know, the part where they are "amening" her treatment of whitey?
> ...



In the snippet I saw, she was telling the story of when she first started out and her perception of it being about white vs. black.  What she came to realize is that it's not about that at all.  It's about poor is poor, regardless of color and helping the poor is what matters, not what color someone's skin is.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Agree!


----------



## Newby (Jul 21, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



I listened to just about the entire thing, she talked a great deal about the injustices of the past, more so than any other topic.


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



See, you're more qualified to be Obama's Sec of Ag than Vilsack.

BTW: What should Obama do about Vilsack?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

I listened to the breitbart cut version and understood exactly what she meant.

It amazes me people could not get the true context from the Doctored tape.


----------



## LuckyDan (Jul 21, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


 
At 18:37 she stops herself and adds, "well it _is _about black and white...but..." I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt since she probably remembered who she was talking to - an organization dedicated to making sure it is and remains about black and white.


----------



## Newby (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



She didn't go on at length about her father's murder?  About how black men were murdered by white men and nothing was done about it all the way to the Supreme Court?  She didn't talk about how white men could build their houses out of brick, but a black man couldn't?  She didn't talk about how the white men back in the 17th and 18th centuries came up with a way to make themselves superior to black men in order to keep them down?  And that wasn't even all of it.  The majority of her speech was bringing up all of the injustices of the past.  She couldn't come right out and say that it wasn't about black and white to that audience, she had to pay dues first and make them realize that she understands how the black man is kept down, like it's still happening today.  What was the point in bringing all of that history up?


----------



## Newby (Jul 21, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



I forgot that one.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

So you people claim there is no racism in the country and that she was lying about there being racism?


----------



## Meister (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> So you people claim there is no racism in the country and that she was lying about there being racism?



oh brother


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

Meister said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > So you people claim there is no racism in the country and that she was lying about there being racism?
> ...



You expected something different?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I listened to the breitbart cut version and understood exactly what she meant.
> 
> It amazes me people could not get the true context from the Doctored tape.



It's amazing how people misuse the word "doctored"


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I listened to the breitbart cut version and understood exactly what she meant.
> ...




TM is special people.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

Newby said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



I never said she was perfect Newby....

mrs schooner says she is not racist and that she help them keep their farm....mrs schooner says that her husband did act uppidy towards sherrod, but this is just the way her husband is....mrs schooner says it is terrible how people are treating sherrod in the manner that they have....the farmer's wife also says she considers sherrod a good friend and is grateful for all of the years of help sherrod gave them....

fox, naacp, and briebart and the whitehouse should ALL be ashamed of themselves regarding this....


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> fox, naacp, and briebart and the whitehouse should ALL be ashamed of themselves regarding this....



Yep, but the White House should be especially ashamed: They were actually elected on the basis that they are acting in The Public Trust, and have failed miserably.

When is Obama going to publically apologise?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


why Fox?
all they did was report a breaking story
and as for breitbart, I'll reserve judgment till i know if HE edited the clip or not


----------



## Newby (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



All Fox did is report it.  Are you saying none of the other networks are covering this story?  If so, shame on them.  The others, NAACP and Obama, I can agree on.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I believe she gave all that background of how things used to be to put into perspective of how she _used _ to think and how her thinking has changed.  That it is about poor, rather than white vs. black.  

But then she said this, as LuckyDan pointed out:  "At 18:37 she stops herself and adds, "well it is about black and white...but..."  

Why can't it just be about helping people who need help and throwing skin color out the window?  <sigh>


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> So you people claim there is no racism in the country and that she was lying about there being racism?


another lie by you
who says there is no racism?
most say that its not as big as it was and mostly relegated to small groups
and those groups are shunned by the majority


----------



## Newby (Jul 21, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



Perhaps that was her reason, but she certainly dwelled on many different varieties of white on black racism for the majority of her speech though.  And it wasn't even just about the poor, it was about 'the poor versus those-that-have'.  Always gotta have that shadow group that they're protecting you against and that's why you need them.  I guess it will never end.


----------



## LuckyDan (Jul 21, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > So you people claim there is no racism in the country and that she was lying about there being racism?
> ...


 
You know, even of the full speech isn't as bad as the out-of-context excerpts led us to believe, I'm still not sure her departure is such a bad thing. Mrs. Sherrod does seem to have a way of sensing racism where it isn't, as in the healthcare debates.




> The only difference is that the folks with money want to stay in power and whether it's health care or whatever it is, they'll do what they need to do to keep that power, you know. It's always about money, ya'll.
> 
> *You know, I haven't seen such a mean-spirited people as I've seen lately over this issue of health care. Some of the racism we thought was buried. Didn't it surface?* Now, we endured eight years of the Bush's and we didn't do the stuff these Republicans are doing because you have a black President. ​




Here's the full transcript of her speech:

American Rhetoric: Shirley Sherrod - Speech at the NAACP 20th Freedom Fund Banquet


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 21, 2010)

Well it seems She blames the GOP hate media's race baiting.

Look also at how GOP shill and world renowned racist Stuttering LimpTard stokes the flames of white resentment for a black president.



> The Plum Line - Shirley Sherrod blasts Fox News as racist
> 
> *Shirley Sherrod blasts Fox News as racist*
> Now this is going to drive the right bananas.
> ...



July 20, 2010
RUSH:  * But the real thing you need to glean is that the Obama administration and the federal bureaucracy is full of incompetence like Shirley Sherrod and it's not going to be very long before you're going to be dealing with her for your health care, and* if you happen to be showing up to a black bureaucratic appointed by Obama and you happen to be something other than black, you might have the same treatment regarding your health care that this poor white farmer got.* I mean, the bigger picture here is that. *


----------



## traveler52 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> ZOMG!!!  You'll never watch FNC again, will you???1!!!1



Fixed Lies is only for those who like to lied to.  The A.C.O.R.N. fizzle comes mind.  Lot's of smoke and mirrors, but in the end nothing...except that the bozo who taped those people without their consent in California is now facing possible jail time.

Guess Repugs, in California it is against the law to video tape, voice tape or any way record a person without THEIR FRACKING PERMISSION.


----------



## traveler52 (Jul 21, 2010)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > ZOMG!!!  You'll never watch FNC again, will you???1!!!1
> ...



Because without the lies of fox, certain people would have nothing.

Fox News...Seldom Fair and Very Un-Balanced....Totally Truth Challenged.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

traveler52 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


coming from someone as dishonest as you
yeah, i give your thought credence


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

traveler52 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > ZOMG!!!  You'll never watch FNC again, will you???1!!!1
> ...


you got that last part WRONG
LOL
but thats not new for you


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Well it seems She blames the GOP hate media's race baiting.
> 
> Look also at how GOP shill and world renowned racist Stuttering LimpTard stokes the flames of white resentment for a black president.
> 
> ...



gotta just love that limbaugh spin....he really can keep an audience, eh?!


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 21, 2010)

I have an idea as to why she was asked to resign.

At about the 30 minute mark of her presentation she was discussing $80 Million that she had signed off on and she made the comment that not one dime of that money had gone to black businesses.  With that comment, she put the Obama Administration on the spot.

Having listened to the full video, I have to say, that if I had a business that could use her talents, I would not hesitate to offer her a job.

Immie


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

She was asked to resign because Fox faked a story about her.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> She was asked to resign because Fox faked a story about her.



In your own stupid opinion, which is less valuable than a pile of horseshit as far as I am concerned since you are a proven liar.

Immie


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

How is it Fox was not aware that Brietbart was known for doctored tapes in the past?


----------



## Meister (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> She was asked to resign because Fox faked a story about her.



Link?


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> She was asked to resign because Fox faked a story about her.



You are a LIAR.

She resigned before Fox News released ANY story about this.

Why is that so hard for you to understand?

Is it because the FACTS once again don't fit your agenda?

Rick


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Care they dont care if its lies.
> 
> they will do anything to protect the failed ideas they refuse to abandon



what failed ideas?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 21, 2010)

*link?*


truthmatters said:


> she was asked to resign because fox faked a story about her.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

hboats said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > She was asked to resign because Fox faked a story about her.
> ...



i don't know if she was asked to resign before foxnews first reported this story and gave the link for this edited video....but fox news *CLAIMS that she resigned shortly after they first reported* on the story with their video link....at foxnews.com


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

hboats



> The Agriculture Department announced Monday, *shortly after FoxNews.com published its initial report on the video*,  that Sherrod had resigned.
> 
> FOXNews.com - Video Shows USDA Official Saying She Didn't Give 'Full Force' of Help to White Farmer


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


WRONG AGAIN
FoxNews.com claimed they had reported it before it was ANNOUNCED


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> hboats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^


----------



## LuckyDan (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


 
No. Fox news claims, by your OP, that the Ag Dept _announced her resignation_ after FOX reported it.  

But even if Fox made all the noise it possibly could before she resigned, so what? Fox didn't fire her.

It was a clusterfuck from the start. Breitbart should have been suspicious of the edits, but ran with it to slam the NAACP in retaliation for their Tea Party smear. He should apologize to Sherrod, if he hasn't already. 

Ben Jealous of the NAACP asked no questions, but condemned Sherrod almost immediately. He has since apologized.

Vilsack should have said, wait a minute, before we fire her, what does Shirley have to say for herself? Is the full video available? Gibbs has since apologized.

Or maybe they all just assumed, for some reason, that the video probably would be a problem.  

Meanwhile the WH and the NAACP are in the awkward position of having to justify their reliance on Breitbart in lieu of their own investigation into the matter.


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 21, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Breitbart should have been suspicious of the edits, but ran with it to slam the NAACP in retaliation for their Tea Party smear. He should apologize to Sherrod, if he hasn't already.



Hannidad gave him the chance to, and he actually said "I could care less about Shirley Sherrod"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kMfCAoVPx0]YouTube - Andrew Breitbart Defends Shirley Sherrod Story[/ame]

Look at the last 15 seconds or so.


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Breitbart should have been suspicious of the edits, but ran with it to slam the NAACP in retaliation for their Tea Party smear. He should apologize to Sherrod, if he hasn't already.
> ...



Can you prove that was really Breitbart?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Breitbart should have been suspicious of the edits, but ran with it to slam the NAACP in retaliation for their Tea Party smear. He should apologize to Sherrod, if he hasn't already.
> ...


well now, if he COULD care less, that must mean he cares some


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > hboats said:
> ...



ok, so what does that mean?  do you have some info that proves she resigned before foxnews reported on it?   i'd love to see it, if you have it.


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> hboats
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you claiming that the time period from when FNC published it's initial report and the Ag Dept's announcement (deemed "shortly after" said report) the following took place, and as a direct result of the FNC initial report:

*  Vilsack reviewed the FNC *INITIAL *report and made a decision that Sharrod should be asked to resign - no questions asked.
*  Sherrod was called by the department (at least once - possibly multiple times, according to her)
*  Sherrod made the decision to resign
*  Sherrod contacted the AG Dept to inform them of resignation.
*  Legal eagles in the dept gave their blessing.
*  Finally, announcement was made she resigned.

So in that "shortly after" timeframe, between the FNC initial report and the Ag Dept announcement, all that stuff happened because of the FNC report??

Srsly?


----------



## westwall (Jul 21, 2010)

People, ALL of the media outlets suck!  They are all biased and they all will shade the truth to get their particular agenda across.  FOX does it, NBC does it, CBS does it, remember the fake Bush records that Rather pushed through anyway?  MSNBC does it all the time.

No one is innocent of this ridiculous and harmful behavior.


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> .
> 
> So in that "shortly after" timeframe, between the FNC initial report and the Ag Dept announcement, all that stuff happened because of the FNC report??
> 
> Srsly?



Apparently you are unfamiliar with the well-oiled Dept of Ag Bureaucracy's efficiency.

The Bush Admin would have taken WEEKS to react!!


----------



## LuckyDan (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


 
I have to ask - why do you care? 

What difference would it make? If anything, it would only make the WH look even stupider for having seen a Fox report and basing a personnel decision solely on it.

I really hope Fox is that powerful and influential in this administration. Somehow I doubt it.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 21, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > hboats
> ...





There is no way the government can move that quickly or that Fox is That Powerful.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...





It would be more accurate for you to say that foxnews.com posted a story, on its website, in which they said they didn't know the point of Breitbart's story and disclosed that the video was edited.

Fox News Cable TV didn't report the story until the following day, after she resigned.


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> hboats
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Proof that you are a liar right there.  Fox News published it's initial report shortly before the Ag Department ANNOUNCED her resignation.

Since when does someone resign and an announcement happen simultaneously?

Maybe you need to read your links a little better before you start claiming things that aren't there.

Rick


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > hboats said:
> ...




SPECIAL shame on breibart and foxnews as supposed news media for not investigating the edit job on the tape.....  extremely poor journalism

SPECIAL shame on naacp and the white house for believing these 2 media sources and jumping to the wrong conclusions and the wh for forcing her resignation.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 21, 2010)

And no kudos for Glenn Beck for opposing Sherrod's firing and taking a stand on her behalf?

What's up with that?


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 21, 2010)

Samson said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



I hear Oliver Stone bought the movie rights to that particular time period...


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

boedicca said:


> And no kudos for Glenn Beck for opposing Sherrod's firing and taking a stand on her behalf?
> 
> What's up with that?



Its more important to maintain the deflection away from Questionable Obama Administration's Competence

Geez, Boe....try to keep up.


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Wow, you just like to keep perpetuating your original lie don't you?

How exactly does Fox News have anything to do with the White House and the Ag Department jumping to conclusions when you yourself have stated that they released a statement on their web site "shortly before" the announcement of her resignation was made?

I do agree that Breibart was negligent in this matter, but you can not say Fox News is.  That is just a flat out lie.

And yet you and Truthdoesn'tmatter keep saying it over and over.

Does you two repeating the same lie somehow make it true?

Rick


----------



## boedicca (Jul 21, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



I heard that Jack Black is being cast to play Vilsack.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


common sense says she would have resigned WELL before it was ANNOUNCED


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

hboats said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > hboats
> ...



the ag dept needed her to resign so they could announce such to squelch the tsunami happening in the media.....my bet is that as soon as they could convince her to resign, they announced it....this was the purpose of the forced resignation imho....they wanted the 'heat' off.


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



So then her resignation WASN'T a direct result of the FNC *initial *report, right?


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



What tsunami happening in the media?  Who reported on this before she resigned?  Now U-Tube is the media?  That's the only place this video was posted/shown before she resigned.  It was not shown on Fox News.  So where exactly was this "tsunami happening in the media?"

Your humble opinion does not make it fact either.

So, are you going to stop perpetuating this lie now?

Rick


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


they forced her to resign in her car driving 
they didn't even have the courage to do it to her FACE
and THAT has nothing to do with EITHER Breitbart or FNC

you really need to stop with that pathetic FNC bashing


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Do you actually expect any news organization to show the entire 43 minutes of that speech?

Of course it was truncated.

However, I believe they did a disservice, intentionally, to Ms. Sherrod.  They truncated the clip after she confessed to having made a mistake but before she spoke about how the incident had changed her.

I agree shame on whoever it was that truncated that initial video.  They did a disservice to her and they should be ashamed.  I do not know if it was Breitbart or someone else.  Breitbart should not have posted the video without having seen the entire part of the speech in context.

I also did not find the attendees at the speech to have supported her "mistake"  They listened intently through her "confession" and later when she spoke about the changes in her life after the event, I heard a few "amens".  

I have no real idea why she was asked for her resignation.  The only thing I saw on there that she actually did that I would think would get her in trouble was at about the 30 minute mark she was talking about loans to businesses that she had signed off on and made the comment that not one dime of those loans went to black business.  She put the Obama Administration on the spot with that comment.  Not a good thing to do to any administration.

She should have made them fire her rather than resign.  I think then she would have a case against the government.  I wonder if she has any recourse now.

Immie


----------



## LuckyDan (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


 
Breitbart will take a hit for this, deservedly and unfortunately. He's done some good stuff, and no doubt will again.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

They had to run the tape long enough to get to the part they used.

BEFORE the part they used she prefaced the story.

They had to have known what they cut out.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 21, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> This is the most evidence someone has actually provided. The only evidence prior was OReilly and Hannity, who both aired after the resignation.
> 
> Could you tell me which of the shows broke the story?



Hannity


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 21, 2010)

boedicca said:


> And no kudos for Glenn Beck for opposing Sherrod's firing and taking a stand on her behalf?
> 
> What's up with that?



Glenn Beck doesn't exist unless he can be painted as a lunatic.

If he says something they actually sort of agree with him on, they will have to malign themselves.


----------



## hboats (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> They had to run the tape long enough to get to the part they used.
> 
> BEFORE the part they used she prefaced the story.
> 
> They had to have known what they cut out.



Who's "they?"

I didn't know that the person who edited the tape had come forward and admitted it.

Rick


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> They had to run the tape long enough to get to the part they used.
> 
> BEFORE the part they used she prefaced the story.
> 
> They had to have known what they cut out.



I completely agree that whomever editted the tape had to know what was cut out.

The question is who editted it?

And why is the President of the NAACP who was present when she made this speech, suddenly not sure what was said during the speech?


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > hboats said:
> ...



why is it bashing?  Do you think fox news did a good journalistic job on this?  why so protective of them jumping the breibart wagon without thorough research themselves.....they were brutal towards her, not only on foxnews.com but one show after the other.....

god bless them for correcting their mistakes the next day, but her reputation was ruined already....

do you really think Fox did a good job with their crucifixion of her before they knew the facts?  please do not say you do??????

i am not saying what they did, got her fired....but what they did was NOT news worthy.....it was a purposeful smear based on a clearly edited tape.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 21, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the most evidence someone has actually provided. The only evidence prior was OReilly and Hannity, who both aired after the resignation.
> ...



Thank you for atleast attempting to answer the question. I am glad someone wants to have some actual discussion here.

However, how does that make Fox responsible if she was told to resign before 5 oclock and Hannity isn't on until 9?


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > They had to run the tape long enough to get to the part they used.
> ...



do you have proof he was present?  wasn't this tape from march of 2009?  or was it just in 2010?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

How did the people who fired her know about what Glen Beck was going to air?


----------



## LuckyDan (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


 
There's this, from her speech, delivered 3/27/10:

_"*To the president of the NAACP, here*, and the board of directors, and members, and all the others here, it is indeed a pleasure for me to be with you this evening..."_

I assume that means he was present, but we mustn't assume_._


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > They had to run the tape long enough to get to the part they used.
> ...


FINALLY FOUND SOME INFO!
ok avatar, i found some reporting on the announcement of the agriculture secretary on her resignation....looks like he announced it on the 20th.....


> Agriculture Secretary *Tom Vilsack released a statement Tuesday saying he had accepted Sherrod's resignation*, and added that the department has no tolerance for discrimination.


Shirley Sherrod Resigns from USDA over Race Remark Furor - Political Hotsheet - CBS News

and it looks like it was march of 2010 on her speech, not 2009 as i had read


> The remarks was purportedly from a speech Sherrod gave at an NAACP Freedom Fund Banquet on March 27, 2010, in Douglas, Ga. The video clip has inflamed innumerable conservative bloggers and has lit up YouTube.



SOOOOO, wasn't it monday when Oreilly asked for her resignation and monday when hannity reported it?  

http://mediamatters.org/blog/201007200060  look at the fox video coverage....

DOES THIS answer your questions?  doesn't this PROVE that FOX was ALL OVER THIS BEFORE THE ANNOUNCEMENT of sherrod's resignation?


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



WAS it the georgia naacp chapter's president or the president of the NAACP?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 21, 2010)

Care, I posted this on pages 5 and 6.



Zoom-boing said:


> > Agriculture Secretary Tom Vilsack on Tuesday
> >
> > Yesterday (*that would be Monday, July 19 as this link is dated Tuesday, July 20), I asked for and accepted Ms. Sherrod's resignation for two reasons.
> 
> ...





Zoom-boing said:


> > *In an interview with CNN, Sherrod said she repeatedly fielded calls on Monday during a long car ride, during which officials insisted that she pull over to the side of the road and quit her post.*
> >
> > "They asked me to resign, and, in fact, they harassed me as I was driving back to the state office from West Point, Georgia yesterday," Sherrod told CNN. "I had at least three calls telling me the White House wanted me to resign&#8230;and the last one asked me to pull over to the side of the road and do it."
> >
> ...


----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...




That wasn't how he meant it anyway. He meant he was not ''after'' Shirley Sherrod.
I watched the entire tape here, and saw it live as well last night.
He was not after her. He could have had the tape back in April had he wanted.


----------



## Toro (Jul 21, 2010)

boedicca said:


> And no kudos for Glenn Beck for opposing Sherrod's firing and taking a stand on her behalf?
> 
> What's up with that?



Totally, absolutely.  Good for Glen Beck.

Its pretty sad when Glen Beck is the voice of reason...


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



oh great, looks like the oreilly show video was removed....??????????


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > They had to run the tape long enough to get to the part they used.
> ...


The president at the event was the president of the local chapter...not the guy that's been in the news lately.


----------



## LuckyDan (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


 
I can't find anything that puts Jealous at the actual event, except for bloggers I don't know. Looking at the video, I don't see anyone who resembles him in-frame. I don't know.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 21, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...



One would think that according to custom, the President she was speaking about would have been in the group in front of the crowd.  Maybe the man sitting off to her right, the left side of the screen?

She indicated the man to her left was her husband.

Immie


----------



## LuckyDan (Jul 21, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


 





This is Ben Jealous. 

When Sherrod says, "To the president of the NAACP, here..." she looks to her left. Those guys appear older and have receding hairlines. 

I doubt he was there.


​


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 21, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...



Did you doctor that photo?  He looks white there.

Immie


----------



## LuckyDan (Jul 21, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Did you doctor that photo? He looks white there.
> 
> Immie


 
Nope. I stuff balllot boxes and rig election machines - what con doesn't? But I suck at photoshop.

Here's another pic of BJ:


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

He is a black man


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Care, I posted this on pages 5 and 6.
> ...



She was asked to resign on Monday and Sherrod announced her resignation on Monday.  Vilsack released a statement about her resignation on Tuesday.



> Shirley Sherrod, a Black USDA official announced her resignation on July 19. Sherrod, the former USDA Georgia Director of Rural Development said the White House pressured her to resign. &#8220;They called me twice,&#8221; Sherrod told the Associated Press. &#8220;The last time they asked me to pull over the side of the road and submit my resignation on my Blackberry, and that&#8217;s what I did.&#8221;
> 
> USDA Secretary Tom Vilsak released a statement on June 20*, accepting Sherrod&#8217;s resignation.



Top USDA Employee Resigns After Remarks are Considered Racist | The Afro-American Newspapers | Your Community. Your History. Your News.

*  It says June 20 but they mean July 20


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> He is a black man



No shit Sherlock.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 21, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...




And now she has been offered an unique new job in the administration.  Good for her, but I see this as damage control by the administration and not a very good job of it at that.

Ag secretary offers Sherrod 'unique' position - Yahoo! News



> WASHINGTON  Agriculture Secretary Tom Vilsack said Wednesday he has apologized to ousted employee Shirley Sherrod and offered her a unique new position at the agency.
> 
> Sherrod, in an interview with The Associated Press, said she was considering it.
> 
> ...



Good for her.

Immie


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

You were the one who said he didnt look black


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> You were the one who said he didnt look black



I said the picture made him look white, idiot.

Immie


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, call names and point fingers why don't we.

I don't know if Fox news has lied about this, just as no one here knows because it hasn't really been proven either way. But I do know this; if Fox lied they are simply doing what other News businesses have done in the past. Or do we give (for instance) CBS a pass for the Killian documents?

You see none of them are innocent, they are all businesses looking to make a buck.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Sorry, took her word for it.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 21, 2010)

Toro said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > And no kudos for Glenn Beck for opposing Sherrod's firing and taking a stand on her behalf?
> ...



Glenn is frequently the voice of reason. Problem is people don't actually listen to what he says and believe a bunch of bullcrap other people tell them.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> How did the people who fired her know about what Glen Beck was going to air?



They obviously didn't cause Glenn didn't even know about the story till after his show Monday.

But unless you want to call her a liar, that's why she said she was forced to resign.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Apparently I mistakenly assumed that it was the actual President. Didn't think of the fact that there might be regional Presidents.


----------



## Vast LWC (Jul 21, 2010)

So, has Breitbart or FoxNews offered up an apology?

Personally if I was Ms Sherrod, I would sue the hell out of Breitbart.  The man clearly specifically lied by omission, and is obviously guilty of slander and libel.

This is exactly the reason why I think libel laws need to be stricter in this country.  In cases like this, where there was a clear intent to maliciously slander, they should be enforced with prison time.


----------



## Vast LWC (Jul 21, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wow, call names and point fingers why don't we.
> 
> I don't know if Fox news has lied about this, just as no one here knows because it hasn't really been proven either way. But I do know this; if Fox lied they are simply doing what other News businesses have done in the past. Or do we give (for instance) CBS a pass for the Killian documents?
> 
> You see none of them are innocent, they are all businesses looking to make a buck.



You mean the same Killian Documents that were the reason Dan Rather was forced to resign?

The same Killian Documents that CBS News apologized profusely for, after being crucified by the Right-wing media? 

Who at FoxNews will be forced to resign over this?  Hmm?

Has FoxNews even issued an apology?


----------



## LuckyDan (Jul 21, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, call names and point fingers why don't we.
> ...


 
Can you give an example of any Fox reporting for which it should apologize?

We've seen this one, for example. Can you quote any part of it for which Fox should apologize? 

FOXNews.com - Video Shows USDA Official Saying She Didn&#39;t Give &#39;Full Force&#39; of Help to White Farmer


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 21, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHA

he is a bat shit crazy money whore


----------



## LuckyDan (Jul 21, 2010)

Here's a copy of foxnews.com's "initial report" posted on the 19th.

Video Shows USDA Official Saying She Didn't Give 'Full Force' of Help to White Farmer


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 21, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, call names and point fingers why don't we.
> ...



Right over your head.


----------



## Meister (Jul 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Glenn still makes a heck of a lot more sense than you, TDM.  I wonder where that leaves you.


----------



## Zona (Jul 21, 2010)

Care4all said:


> STOP with the lies that FOX did not report on this until after Sherrod was asked to resign by the Dept of Agriculture head...
> 
> 
> FOX news says themselves that they REPORTED IT FIRST.
> ...



Dive con..comments?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

Zona said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > STOP with the lies that FOX did not report on this until after Sherrod was asked to resign by the Dept of Agriculture head...
> ...


i already have dipshit
you and EZ are WRONG


SHE has already admitted that
when the fuck will you wake up and get your head out of your ass?

btw disphit, was she asked to resign before of after the Ag dept announced it?


----------



## Zona (Jul 21, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Awful Announcing: FOX Apologizes For The On-Air Dong
Fox Apologizes -- Again -- For Using The Wrong Footage | TPM LiveWire
Fox News Identifies Mark Sanford As A Democrat
News - Fox Apologizes to Jessica Simpson for Mocking Her Weight - Celebrity News - UsMagazine.com
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfRWysX7Z74]YouTube - Live Desk Apologizes for Biden Video Editing Screw-Up![/ame]
Fox &#8216;Apologizes&#8217; Again for getting busted about false stories - Jack & Jill Politics

I am tired, you need more?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

Zona said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


OFF TOPIC, moron
\


----------



## LuckyDan (Jul 21, 2010)

Zona said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


 
Thanks for the reply, Zona, but maybe I wasn't clear enough in my question to Vast LWC, for whom you replied. 

He asked whether Fox has apologized to Sherrod, or to it's audience for it's reporting on the Sherrod matter. I asked him for an example of their reporting on Sherrod for which they should apologize. 

Sorry you knocked yourself out with all that copying and pasting for nothing, but it was kind of you, just the same.


----------



## chanel (Jul 22, 2010)

O'Reilly was contrite last night, however he still believes the reactions of the audience were inappropriate and her use of the expression "one of his own kind" could still be considered offensive.  There is a lot of blame to go around, but something tells me Ms.  Sherrod is going to end up a winner.  She already won $13 million against the USDA years ago, so she knows how the tort system works.  I have a feeling she won't take her job back and will probably never have to work again.

The president may call her to apologize, which he should.  I don't think anyone believes he didn't have a hand in this hasty decision.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 22, 2010)

Care4all said:


> STOP with the lies that FOX did not report on this until after Sherrod was asked to resign by the Dept of Agriculture head...
> 
> 
> FOX news says themselves that they REPORTED IT FIRST.
> ...


I was all prepared to put my hat in my hand and apologize, as I am one of the ones asking for proof.

That was until I noticed that the article is dated July 20.

*shrug*


----------



## Vast LWC (Jul 22, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Can you give an example of any Fox reporting for which it should apologize?
> 
> We've seen this one, for example. Can you quote any part of it for which Fox should apologize?
> 
> FOXNews.com - Video Shows USDA Official Saying She Didn't Give 'Full Force' of Help to White Farmer



Yes, yes I can.

FoxNews took a video clip from Andrew Breitbart and ran it, on the air, without an kind of verification process, in a clear attempt to assassinate the character of Ms Sherrod.

They succeeded to the point where she was fired from her job and her reputation was scarred beyond measure.

That is, until the rest of the tape was pointed out to FoxNews by OTHER PEOPLE.

Fox should have done the research before trying to get someone fired.  That's what's known as "GOOD REPORTING" or "JOURNALISTIC INTEGRITY".

Because they shamefully and eagerly participating in this blatant attempt at slander and character assassination, FoxNews DEFINITELY owes Ms Sherrod an apology, at the very least.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 22, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Can you give an example of any Fox reporting for which it should apologize?
> ...


just keep repeating the lies and hope no one calls you on it

is that the new item in the playbook?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 22, 2010)

That's their oldest trick in their playbook.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 22, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Can you give an example of any Fox reporting for which it should apologize?
> ...



I agree with almost everything you wrote except for the part about the character assassination of Mrs. Sherrod.  I think they were going after bigger fish than her.  She was just the cream on the top of the pie.  They wanted to smear the NAACP for hypocrisy and the administration with more accusations of hiring "undesirables".

They should have gotten the full video first, but had they, I doubt this ever would have been a story at all.

Immie


----------



## traveler52 (Jul 23, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Can you give an example of any Fox reporting for which it should apologize?
> ...




Fixed Lies failed to the most basic of rule of ethics in Journalism, verify the story before you run with that story. 

Instead of finding before the fact if what one see's on that one piece of heavily edited tape was true, Faux Snooze ran with a story that was a complete and total LIE.

This is not the first time Fixed has LIED and it will NOT BE THE LAST TIME THEY LIE.

That people continue to watch Fixed is a mystery.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 23, 2010)

traveler52 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...



Same reason that people watch any News channel. Haven't you figured it out yet? They are a business, all of them are, they have to make a buck to stay in business. To make a buck they have to beat the other guy on some stories. They all lie and stretch the truth to fit in with their audience. And as much as you seem to hate Fox, they are still the number one rated News channel. And trust me, I will not watch MSNBC, simply not worth the time.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 23, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...


I highly doubt that Bigotbart and the FOXgossip channel didn't have the readily available full video all along. First of all neither has any credibility, and they both know that their CON$ervative audience will accept any lie they tell without question. For example, CON$ still say that Gore claimed that he "Invented the internet" even though it is well known that it is a GOP lie.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 23, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> for example, con$ still say that gore claimed that he "invented the internet" even though it is well known that it is a gop lie.


fyi:


			
				 algore said:
			
		

> [FONT=trebuchet ms,bookman old style,arial]during my service in the  united states congress, i took the initiative in creating the internet. I  took the initiative in moving forward a whole range of initiatives that  have proven to be important to our country's economic growth and  environmental protection, improvements in our educational system.[/FONT]


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 23, 2010)

hortysir said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > for example, con$ still say that gore claimed that he "invented the internet" even though it is well known that it is a gop lie.
> ...


Somebody pretends not to know the difference between the word "INITIATIVE" and the word "INVENT."
But thank you for proving my point!


----------



## hortysir (Jul 23, 2010)

"creating" conveniently ignored


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 23, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


why did you not bold also what i will bold in red


----------



## ConHog (Jul 23, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



Then answer this simple question. Why would FoxNews purposely distort a story and have their number 2 guy, Beck, say wait let's hear the whole story first, then release the whole video? It makes no sense. If it doesn't sound true, then it probably isn't.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 23, 2010)

hortysir said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > for example, con$ still say that gore claimed that he "invented the internet" even though it is well known that it is a gop lie.
> ...





DiveCon said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


Because that does not show Gore claiming to have "INVENTED" the internet either. As the next part, that YOU didn't highlight, makes clear he is talking about "INITIATIVES" he promoted and funded while in congress. Are you saying Gore is claiming to have "INVENTED" everything he promoted while in congress? 

God dang, you CON$ sure milk that Dumb Act to death!


----------



## Dante (Nov 3, 2015)

Zona said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > STOP with the lies that FOX did not report on this until after Sherrod was asked to resign by the Dept of Agriculture head...
> ...


Synthaholic thanx

IlarMeilyr


----------



## Dante (Nov 3, 2015)

ConHog said:


> Then answer this simple question. Why would FoxNews purposely distort a story and have their number 2 guy, Beck, say wait let's hear the whole story first, then release the whole video? It makes no sense. If it doesn't sound true, then it probably isn't.


Prime example of the imbecility of FOX News watchers


----------

